# 07 Tahoe Alcantara dash wrap



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Not to much audio related stuff here but Nelson told me to post this so here goes. An old client brought a friend's brother's 07' Tahoe in because his dash was beginning to peal so what a great excuse to wrap it with some Alcantara (OEM BMW fabric). I also rebuilt his subwoofer enclosure. So enough with the talking on to the pics.

























































After 8 yards of Alcantara the dash, headliner, and sub enclosure is wrapped. The top trim on the door panels is next on the docket.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice looking!

Wondring where did you buy that alcantara?


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

Wow!!!! Super Impressed!!!

When I read the thread title I thought it was going to look stupid but it does not.

It looks really really good!

Good job.

What would a job like that retail for, if I may ask?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

More pics please! Build pics too if you have them. Outstanding job!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> More pics please! Build pics too if you have them. Outstanding job!



Ask and you shall receive. Please forgive the quality because these were taken with my phone as progress pics that I texted.

Here's the sub box he had before. Can you guess why I rebuilt it.












Here's a side profile of the after. Just something simple that can still be removed when he uses the rear storage area.












The headliner was 3 yards by itself. There was just enough material width wise. I had 1/4" on either side left.












3 hours later and a lot of fighting.












The headliner was originally tan so we did the color change and when I do that I dye all the plastic pieces. I hate when shops do a color change but leave the original plastic pieces the color they were....tacky.





















What's left after you remove the dash.












A 6 hour project here. Between prep work and wrapping it was a mission. The reason the dash pealed was the use of Armoral. There was a crap load of it.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

GENEXXA said:


> Nice looking!
> 
> Wondring where did you buy that alcantara?


Ordered it from a local distributor. I order at least 4-5 yards a month. I do a lot of Alcantara wrapping.



crispin said:


> Wow!!!! Super Impressed!!!
> 
> When I read the thread title I thought it was going to look stupid but it does not.
> 
> ...


THX. I usually try to do things that won't interfere with the original design of the car. 

PM sent on the price.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work,I've had those dashes out ,that was not a fun job.are you using a steamer?itll make your life much easier!looks good.the only problem with dyeing is they all get scratched eventually.good job though!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, thanks! One part of my interior I just haven't pulled out, and really don't want to. Lol


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

not to bash cause I think it looks great, but did you cut reliefs in the airbag part? If not it may not deploy in a crash...


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

spl152db said:


> not to bash cause I think it looks great, but did you cut reliefs in the airbag part? If not it may not deploy in a crash...


\

No worries.

Believe me it was something I thought about. I was considering not even wrapping it. But after I looked at it it was designed to blow open backwards like a door. The cover was actually a separate piece from the air bag. I looked at the back there were no reliefs in the cover but the way it mounted shows that it just blows off.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> :thumbsup:


x2......It looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

fantastic! i wish you were closer  i need a good and HUGELY expensive upholster...

or i wish i just had your skills hehehe


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

Octave said:


> The headliner was originally tan so we did the color change and when I do that I dye all the plastic pieces. I hate when shops do a color change but leave the original plastic pieces the color they were....tacky.


What dye did you use?

Work looks great.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I generally hate Tahoes but you sure made it look awesome! Nice work. 

Does that material stretch in 2 directions?


----------



## welllam (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

great work. i love white cars with black rims.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome job! That dash looks sick with the alcantara.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

That dash is beast...Awesome job! What did you use to dye the vinyl trim pieces? Spray cans? What brand?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> fantastic! i wish you were closer  i need a good and HUGELY expensive upholster...
> 
> or i wish i just had your skills hehehe


Thx Bing. Good yes but there's still tricks out there I want to learn. Hugely expensive.....I'm actually very reasonable. Should probably charge more than I do 



tulse said:


> What dye did you use?
> 
> Work looks great.


SEM in the quart can. I have a small detail siphon feed sprayer I use to apply. I also use all the SEM prep products.



jonnyanalog said:


> Looks fantastic! I generally hate Tahoes but you sure made it look awesome! Nice work.
> 
> Does that material stretch in 2 directions?


Thx. I do my best. Alcantara is actually very stretchy. You just need how to work with it. I used to love to wrap with vinyl but Alcantara is my new love.



metanium said:


> That dash is beast...Awesome job! What did you use to dye the vinyl trim pieces? Spray cans? What brand?


See quote above.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you use an adhesion promoter and flex agent?


----------

